# Kansas City, Missouri area finds



## Mark Camp (Mar 28, 2020)

I’ve been following this site for years. I have been hunting the Kansas City, Missouri area and keeping logs for 25 years on dates, air and soil temperatures, February snowfalls, along with pics and hauls. Please share finds and pics, let’s go!


----------



## Mark Camp (Mar 28, 2020)

I’m predicting, as of today, that 4/13 will be the start of the season for the KC area. Still early but only by a week. Our current soil temperatures are 46 degrees at a 4” depth and will be going down over the next few days with this cold front. Once we’ve been at 50-52 degrees for 3-4 days and some moisture, it’s on. The week of 4/13 should be a good week to get us started. Good luck out there!

Well, with the updated long range forecast, the week of 4/20 should be an explosion week. You may find some the week of 4/13 but with the cool down and rain that whole week, 4/20 looks prime!


----------



## Mark Camp (Mar 28, 2020)

Found last year, one of the most asymmetric blondes I’ve ever found. Tasted great too!


----------

